# Some questions about the Cherub...



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Three starter questions I've been meaning to ask for a while on the Cherub based on some reading on the forums:

- Best place to buy the Cherub? Price on Fracino seems high

- Cherub vs Expobar Leva. Cost or more to it?

- Anything to the tales of flex in the group? Some talk also of being quite dose intolerant?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

- Prices on Fracino and John Lewis are high (there are better offers out there for sure)

- Cherub and Expobar Office Leva are HX machines - £700-£900, Expobar Leva is a Dual Boiler - £1000ish (all are exceptional i've heard).

- I think this was the case in early models - no longer the case if you buy new

Cherub is the one people are going nuts for on this site (at the price its unbeatable really)

Fracino are UK based too


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The Expobar has a smaller boiler and a smaller heating element than the Cherub. However, the Expobar boiler is insulated and so might require less power to maintain steam pressure when sat idle. Theoretically I would expect the Cherub to recover more quickly and produce more steam pressure when producing drinks back to back.

I have not heard of any tales of group flex with the Cherub. I do recall hearing that some of the very early Piccinos suffered from this issue but that was quickly addressed by Fracino.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd like to suggest Espresso Underground as an excellent retailer of the Cherub. When I bought mine Peter was extremely helpful!

Read my review here

Also mention my username to get a discount. He'll throw in stainless steel or custom panels for a very good price also.


----------

